# Any success stories with a half survived thawed blast?



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm hoping to find some positive thoughts. Just back from FET and only half of my blasts cells survived the thaw. This happened to me on my last frozen cycle too so I'm not too hopeful. Does anyone have any good news stories to keep my hopes up? The embryologist knew of 1 BFP from this state so the odds aren't looking great


Nettya


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Nettya

I didn't have blasts for my FET - but I did have two three-day embryos (6/7 cells and a bit fragmented) and one two-day four cell embryo.  On ET day I was told that none of them had technically survived the thaw.  The three-day embies were down to two cells and one cell respectively and "doing nothing" while the two-day emby was down to three cells and "not showing signs of doing anything much at all". I had them all put back anyway (I was one day off my 46th birthday at the time) as I wanted to give them all a chance but I really was not expecting anything to happen.  I ended up with a BFP - initially twins (sadly I lost one at about ten weeks) and then just the one - my beautiful little DS who is now almost a year old.  So please hang on in there. Sending you and your embies lots and lots of    thoughts.

Ellie


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Ellie,
That's great news. Congratulations on your little boy.

1 week to go before OTD. This is the hardest cycle for me. Your news makes it a little easier.

Nettya
Xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Nettya

Good luck for OTD honey.  I just wanted to share this with you.  I had FET last year.  3 frosties and only 2 survived the thaw  Of the 2 that survived, on the day of transfer the embryologist spoke to me and said that one embryo was ok and the other was not very good at all.  It had lost cells and was not multiplying very well.  She decided to "put it back anyway as it can't do any harm" (her words, not mine).  And here I am a year later with gorgeous twin boys!  BOTH embryos implanted, the good one AND the one that they held out no hope for!!  so please please don't lose faith!

Love and luck
Tracy
x


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh Tracey, what a story!

For some reason I've managed to switch to feeling more positive today and your message has helped cement that feeling!  I'm just about to have my clexane and gestone injections so will suffer them will hope in my heart instead of despair tonight.

Nettya
X


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh honey I will keep everything crossed for you!! I have used clexane and gestone too in past - clexane ok but the intra-muscular gestone is a bit of a killer!! You have my sympathy.

Take care
Tracy xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thinking of u Nettya - hope you're managing to stay positive xx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh my god! BFP on the clear blue digital and faint pink link on First Response! Could it be true? Blood test later to confirm. We're in (delighted and dubious) shock!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

What fabulous news!!!!   so very pleased for you!!!! Is today your OTD?? How long till u get results of beta tests

You must be on cloud 9 xxxxxxxx


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

All confirmed by the clinic. I'm oficially pregnant!
My clinic doesn't do beta numbers - they operate in a binary fashion.  Now I start the countdown to the early scan - 9th December.

Yippeeeeeee!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Roll on 9th Dec!!! Will keep everything crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Absolutely brilliant news - congratulations.     These wee frosties can fairly surprise us sometimes!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy (and beyond). 

Ellie


----------



## nettya (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you Ellie and MissTC!  We still can't believe it


----------

